# Reporting myself



## MrMuselk

Why is there an option on my option on my own profile to report myself? This seems a tad redundant, especially if a prankster decided to access your account if you left it open to buy something or just go out. And if you report yourself with a coherent reason, does the report who who made the report? Because if the mods saw that you reported yourself, they wouldn’t even bother with it. Is that so?


----------



## velisarius

You can use the "report" button to draw the moderators' attention to your own post. This may be useful when you can no longer edit it.

I've reported my own posts a couple of times when, through carelessness, I seemed to be saying the opposite of what I intended., or indeed complete gibberish.  Nobody else had noticed, which was a bit of a let-down.


----------



## MrMuselk

This makes sense, but being able to report your account? If you access your profile, it says “Report” on the top left corner, like when you look at anyone else’s profile. Why would you need to report yourself? Just like the “Start conversation” button disappears when you look at your profile, why doesn’t “report”?


----------



## velisarius

It doesn't say that on my profile.


----------



## MrMuselk

Note the “report” button in the top right corner. What is the point of that, on your own profile? Would you report yourself? As said before, maybe you’d report your posts, but why report yourself?


----------



## velisarius

Ah yes, I see now. Thanks. 

I don't know the purpose, but it's a handy way of getting in touch with the mods rather than sending a message to one particular moderator. For example, you might have a query or request of some kind. It isn't only for reporting crimes and misdemeanours.


----------



## MrMuselk

I hadn’t really thought of using it for that. I guess I’ve never really needed to contact more than 1 mod at once. Thanks, velisarius.


----------



## elroy

I agree that it doesn’t seem likely you would want or need to report your own _profile_.  I don’t think I’ve ever seen it done — one possible scenario that comes to mind would be if you found an error (let’s say you entered something into your profile and it wasn’t displaying properly) and you wanted the moderators to look into it.

In any event, we do see who has originated each report, and no, we would not ignore a report if someone were to report their own profile, just as we don’t ignore a report when someone reports their own post.  Generally speaking, we focus on the _content_ of the report, with an eye to determining whether any action is needed, and if so, what.


----------



## MrMuselk

That clears it up perfectly. Thanks, elroy.


----------

